# do you hate music in dog videos?



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Im not really into music in vids. Unless they are super edited.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Good dog vids have live audio not music/editing to just show best parts.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Good dog vids have live audio not music/editing to just show best parts.


So what happens when there's music in the live audio part? I love doing OB work to music, helps me not trip on my own feet lol


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Well there are always exceptions, please post an example!


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

The only time I like music in videos is when it's a composit of something like slo-mo agility. When someone is demo-ing what they are doing, I much prefer to hear what's going on than listen to the music.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Good dog vids have live audio not music/editing to just show best parts.


eh I suppose it depends..

I think a dog video can still be good even with music and editing, even if it is just a highlight type video, that shows only the best parts..

If it is strictly a training video and there is a lot going on, I prefer no music personally..like you...

but that does not make me think that the other vids are no good..

example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM8CvsRvIMI


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i HATE music drowning out dog training even if i like the tune being played
- i want to hear as much of what the dog and trainer and helper and whoever else is involved are saying
- but i do enjoy some "artsy" type vids that are well edited and involve dogs doin stuff and think that's cool and entertaining too
- and i'd rather see a well produced music video with a whole bunch of real dogs doing cool stuff rather than a pack of two legged dogs swinging their fat asses around too ...maybe that's off topic tho ??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yup and as I've said before I add it on often intentionally to limit who watches them. Seriously I see it as a trivial matter that if it bothers people enough to not want to watch them then I'm more than glad to oblige on that end.

Doesn't seem to matter what it is people always feel the need to bitch about something.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

First of all I usually can't stand the music being played and that is incredibly annoying. If it is appropriate music and it is only ob or highlights then it is fine. In protection video's I want to hear the dog, commands, etc.

Earlier today, I was watching a Video of a Dobermann world championship from some years back(the dog won the event). The dog won with a low/medium SG score in C phase. I thought the work was mediocre at best and the points it got were almost a gift, and from what I could see it looked like the music was covering up and compensating for the dog. The dog was in a silent guard most of the time, and that is usually a red flag, especially with its mouth wide open and tail wagging. The outs were almost immediate and looked like the dog was not even trying to stop the helper. The audio made it even worse for me.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm always complaining about this and just mentioned this last night when I was watching a pretty impressive dog video with terrible music. I've only seen a couple videos with music that really meshed with what was going on in the video and complimented the action rather than distracted from the dog and trainer. Britney Pelletier has posted some videos with good music choices that don't take away from what is going on with her and the dog. I'm just not into the heavy metal/techno/hip hop music that's in most videos.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Every bite work video needs a "bodies hitting the floor" audio track to be complete!


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> Every bite work video needs a "bodies hitting the floor" audio track to be complete!


there are certain songs that should be banned from certain kinds of videos...that is one of them...

I also can not think of ANY video (dog related or not) that should have Linkin Park's "In the End" as the music....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Every bite work video needs a "bodies hitting the floor" audio track to be complete!


are you suggesting the music? there are like 30 of those already LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I especially hate it when they are selling a dog ( corrections from handler, intensity and pitch of bark,etc...... all things I am looking at ), if they are just showing there dog for fun then I say who gives a shit its there dog not yours and worry about ehat your doing wrong and right with YOUR dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jami Craig said:


> there are certain songs that should be banned from certain kinds of videos...that is one of them...
> 
> I also can not think of ANY video (dog related or not) that should have Linkin Park's "In the End" as the music....



Exactly I've seen so many arm chasing Molossers or Bandogs in youtube videos with some guy who has never worn a suit shoving his hand in the dogs mouth with that 'bodies hit the floor' audio, it just makes me laugh.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I just watched one with rap and it was sooooo distracting--watching the video and my ears trying to figure out what the hell they were saying. My vote--silence other than the trainers talking.

T


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCRCLiW4XjI


This is my favorite dog video of all time. If you search for KNPV boxer on youtube, this comes up...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I only like it in the tribute videos, like for military and police k9's. for training and sports I prefer to hear what's going on.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I get that perspective too Sally. Most of my videos have just enough there that you still can hear what's going on. I've got a bunch of videos without sound for those who have asked me for it. But the truth is aside from the times I've had to ask for help what goes on at training is really between me the TD and my club members. My video audience tends to be family and friends who really don't know what we are working on anyway so the music helps put a bit more energy and interest in the videos.

If what I or my dog did was more advanced or interesting to others I'd probably remove the tracks.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I prefer to listen to what is going on between the dog & handler or environment (no music needed).
My son (teenager) finds it amusing that much of the music in Malinois videos on Youtube is metal. He says it suits the breed and adds "drama". 
I like classical music, but that doesn't work with most of the dog videos people upload. 
Best of all I like natural quiet. That is getting harder to find in our world.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

some videos it is plain to see what is going on...no sound needed...others sound added muddies stuff....


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> I get that perspective too Sally. Most of my videos have just enough there that you still can hear what's going on. I've got a bunch of videos without sound for those who have asked me for it. But the truth is aside from the times I've had to ask for help what goes on at training is really between me the TD and my club members. My video audience tends to be family and friends who really don't know what we are working on anyway so the music helps put a bit more energy and interest in the videos.
> 
> If what I or my dog did was more advanced or interesting to others I'd probably remove the tracks.


I actually like your videos Nicole...most of yours are entertaining of dogs being dogs, or the wildlife (the fox visitor). Plus you seem to have taste in music similar to me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think , aside from actual training videos, most are for entertainment purposes or to display a persons dog in it's best light. I don't have a problem with most of them. 
Being a fan of most any genre of music makes it easier with some of them.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> eh I suppose it depends..
> 
> I think a dog video can still be good even with music and editing, even if it is just a highlight type video, that shows only the best parts..
> 
> ...


Oh, I absolutely LOVED that video. I got to see Jason and Bas perform some years ago at a PSA trial. I'm still a fan of them to this day! People on the east coast used to love to hate seeing Jason and Bas on the field. They were the team to beat here if you were competing in PSA, like OJ Knighten (not sure if that's the right person) and his dog were the team to beat out west. 

Yo!!!! Jason Farrish!! Where you at, man?! How's dogs and family? We all hope you are doing well! Shout us out when you get a min.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What about dogs in music videos? How many rap, hip hop (what ever it's called now) have a pit bull, bull dog, mastiff with a spike collar and/or chain leash on them? :-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

even some training videos are ok with music I think...some videos it is pretty obvious what is going on in them....


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> What about dogs in music videos? How many rap, hip hop (what ever it's called now) have a pit bull, bull dog, mastiff with a spike collar and/or chain leash on them? :-(


Nothing makes me laugh harder in a music video than an obese great blue hippo in a spiked harness in the middle of guys who thing they're reeeeeally tough....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jami Craig said:


> Nothing makes me laugh harder in a music video than an obese great blue hippo in a spiked harness in the middle of guys who thing they're reeeeeally tough....


this how they make em...


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> this how they make em...


explains a lot...must reeeeally take after the dam though, dad looks nice (not to keen on his taste in partners however lol....)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I actually like your videos Nicole...most of yours are entertaining of dogs being dogs, or the wildlife (the fox visitor). Plus you seem to have taste in music similar to me.


Thanks Sally. I think that was the first time anyone complimented my videos. My music taste is all over the place. The last video I put together had Cake and Highway Men in it. Anyway thanks again for the compliment. I enjoy making them.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol! Your welcome, people who look through my iPod and cd collection think I am very confused. I just think my music is diverse'


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

1.Do not like music in videos. Too distracting. Does not add anything; it actually detracts.

2.Like videos of dogs that show more that 1-2 things. Constant just heeling and long bites is nonsensical. Why are other parts of the training left out?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think what people forget is that most of these videos represent a snapshot in time. Little else. If you want to see a training video there are plenty of places to go for that. I don't know any one who makes videos of their dogs for instuctimg the general public or for critiquing. If I want that I will gladly send my dog out for that or invite them to club training.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Nicole,

Was not looking for a training video. But, the music distracts from anything (and is usually loud).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sue, that point is clear. So is the point that not all videos that countain music isn't necessarily over powering or loud. Like I said most of those videos are not directed at the general population which is why I find it odd that anyone feels compelled or entitled to complain about it.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The vote is not even close, it is a done deal. Accept it and let it be :smile:


----------

